# Trolling Motor



## Happy Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently purchased a boat with a outboard motor hoping to troll with,I am looking to add a trolling motor and I am not sure what size to look for. It's a 19' boat. Any suggestions on the size and make of a motor would be great.


----------



## ronaldorx (Jun 9, 2011)

Trolling motor is essential part of any boat, it's system conceder self-contained unit, you can easily fix trolling motor in you boat.


----------



## Happy Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is some more information, I am looking at getting a gas motor, putting it on a motor mount in the rear and mainly just using it to troll with, the main motor that I have overheats when I try to troll with it, just looking for suggestions. Thanks


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Go with a 9.9 that would be a good emergency engine to get you back to shore if the main motor fails. I would look into a remote troll if the boat does not have a trolling motor mount on it already.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

You may want to stay lower than about 10hp because most motor mounts have a weight limit that tops out at about what a 10 to 12hp would weigh. You can, of course, buy a mount that is capable of more, but then you would have to make sure that every other boat you put the motor on (future boat, friend/relative boat, etc.) has a sturdy enough mount.

That being said, go as big as you can afford.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Another thing to think about is what kind of fuel/mixture you have. If your main motor is a 2 stroke, buy a 2 stroke trolling motor (not sure if all 2 stroke outboards use the same gas/oil mixture). If your main motor is 4 stroke buy a 4 stroke trolling motor (providing you can afford it, I usually just END UP with what I can find for a good price). If you share the same fuel, you MAY be able to find a way to use the same fuel tanks. 

What is your big motor? Mercury? Johnson/Evinrude? Force? Chrysler?


----------

